# Interesting Sites



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Here are three sites that I have found of value to me over the years
www.earsense.org. This site contains a listing of just about every composer and their works, its a great reference.
chambermusicjournal.org. 93 volumes and counting, it is devoted to lesser known composers. The articles contain information that are hard to find. 
www.quartets.de If you are interested in the Shostakovich Quartets I think that this is the best site to learn about them. A bit of music theory is helpful but not important.
I should add that the chamber music journal for the last 10 or so issues is doing listing of just about every sort of chamber work. You will not find Beethoven or Brahms, but composers you might never had heard of.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

I should also add the a bit of music theory would be helpful for the journal, but would not negate the value for those who are interested in the genre.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks for sharing, bookmarked it.


----------



## sbmonty (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks! Hadn't heard of the Chambermusicjournal.org site.


----------



## Omicron9 (Oct 13, 2016)

Cool, thanks Quartetfore!


----------



## Vox Gabrieli (Jan 9, 2017)

On the topic of interesting sites, I would like to add Petruci Music Library. Probably the best for those who read and analyze scores and also happen to be broke and a student.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Quartetfore said:


> Here are three sites that I have found of value to me over the years
> www.earsense.org. This site contains a listing of just about every composer and their works, its a great reference.
> .


This site has dozens of composers that I have never heard of, but seems to have failed to have the very first composer I searched for. Scriabin.

EDIT:
...I see now that it's primary focus seems to be Chamber Music. So it's failure to have Scriabin is much more understandable.


----------



## carlmichaels (May 2, 2012)

Edition Silvertrust. An excellent source of information on chamber music.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

They are the publisher of the Chamber Music Journal


----------

